
U.S. Outlines Plans to Eject Turkey from F-35 Fighter Jet Program - mzs
https://www.wsj.com/articles/u-s-outlines-plans-to-eject-turkey-from-f-35-fighter-jet-program-11559926814
======
tastygreenapple
Good, next step kick Turkey and Germany out of NATO.

